

Import me - 84koba
http://import.carlosvergara.me/

======
84koba
Hi HN! I'm the author. Made this page to try and see if anyone cares about
taking me abroad, and actually am interested in anything you have to say about
the whole thing: the proposal, the styling, the... name?

If something irks you, do please let me know.

